# Diva Cup ~ SSBBW



## Laura in IA (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure if this the right spot to post this; if not, redirect as needed 

I was doing some online reading about Luna Pads and the Diva Cup (both environmentally safe products for menstrual cycles) I'm interested in the Diva Cup, but not sure about how easy it is to use as a ssbbw. Anyone have first hand experience? (I'm 5-7, 400 pounds and a hanging belly)

Thanks


----------



## Weeze (Sep 10, 2009)

She isn't SS, and is actually barely fat, but my 17 year old sister LOVES hers. Raves about how EVERYONE should get one to a point where it's annoying


----------



## Teleute (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Laura! Lilly did a test run of the Diva Cup a while ago, and very bravely shared her experiences with us - the good, the not-so-good, and the gory splattered messes. Her story starts here - there are some fairly graphic bits, but it's incredibly informative, and even the graphic stuff is exactly the kind of thing you need to know about a product like this. I believe she eventually decided to stick with it, despite some unpleasant situations at the start.


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 11, 2009)

Laura in IA said:


> Not sure if this the right spot to post this; if not, redirect as needed
> 
> I was doing some online reading about Luna Pads and the Diva Cup (both environmentally safe products for menstrual cycles) I'm interested in the Diva Cup, but not sure about how easy it is to use as a ssbbw. Anyone have first hand experience? (I'm 5-7, 400 pounds and a hanging belly)
> 
> Thanks



I have never tried the Diva cup, but I tried something similar, they were called Instead, or something like that. They were disposable menstrual cups, they were soft rubber cup things. I had no luck with them at all, I just couldn't get the darn things in.


----------



## Cors (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a BBW but I tried the UK Mooncup and cut off the stem because it dug into flesh. I have a tilted cervix so the cup didn't quite work for me. Insertion is straightforward enough but removal was HELL. It probably gets easier with practice but yeah, be prepared for pain and mess!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Hi Laura! Lilly did a test run of the Diva Cup a while ago, and very bravely shared her experiences with us - the good, the not-so-good, and the gory splattered messes. Her story starts here - there are some fairly graphic bits, but it's incredibly informative, and even the graphic stuff is exactly the kind of thing you need to know about a product like this. I believe she eventually decided to stick with it, despite some unpleasant situations at the start.



I'm late to the thread but thanks for pointing the way to that thread Teleute. And yes I still use my Divacup and I love it.  There is a learning curve but I use it with ease now and have no problems getting it in or out. My monthlies are on the extreme side and the Divacup has been the best method for me, hands down. I bought two for in case I lose one. 



annabellethecat said:


> I have never tried the Diva cup, but I tried something similar, they were called Instead, or something like that. They were disposable menstrual cups, they were soft rubber cup things. I had no luck with them at all, I just couldn't get the darn things in.



I tried the "Instead" also and it didn't work for me either. It wouldn't stay put.


----------

